# My 45



## FishingBuds (Feb 27, 2011)

Para Ordnance Tac-s

Spec Ops Para Kote finish, green  

Tritium glow sights.

She's very close to me 8) 











Description: The Tac-S is the single stack version of Para's best selling pistol in 2003, the Tac-Four. The Tac-S offers 7+1 rounds of potent .45 ACP firepower, the extracting reliability of the Para's Power Extractor technology, the security and shootability of the LDA trigger system and solid stainless steel construction. Plus, the flush hammer and slim single stack configuarion make for a more concealable, snag-free and easy-drawing package. The Tac-S comes in Para's new Spec Ops Para Kote finish, green with black fire controls.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2011)

nice gun man!

Now your going to go make me take some pictures of my HK USP 45.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 27, 2011)

Jim said:


> nice gun man!
> 
> Now your going to go make me take some pictures of my HK USP 45.



might as well Jim, love to see it 8) never shot one of them, wonder if its like the sigs?


----------



## devilmutt (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice handgun. This is my Para.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 28, 2011)

I like those paras, They are about as much gun as you can get for the money if you ask me. The LDA is nice, but it doesn't look nearly as badass as cock and locked does :wink: 

Here is my colt commander, my pop gave it to me for Christmas, he has two kimber ultra carries and a springfield trp and is now looking at nighthawk customs....as if he needs another gun

I gotta say this colt is loose as a goose, but the damn thing shoots. My buddy and I were at an indoor range a while back and he shoots pistols way better than me and he was grouping way better with my colt than his kimber custom II target. The only thing I don't like about the gun is that its got low military sights, I prefer these, but the rear sight is so low that I have to aim about 5 inches high to hit the bull. My gunsmith said he has a bunch of sights I could try, but I haven't gotten around to going to his house. I really can't complain about a free colt though. I've been looking for some new grips, I've settled on some vz's but i just can't decide which ones.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 28, 2011)

After shooting & handling a LDA, I believe I will always carry a LDA action 45 on me. It never rules out any other 45, but I will carry the LDA for sure, its very sweet once you understand them and the purpose.

By the way very nice 45's guys 8) 



who else has a 45, lets see it 8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought my Astra A-80 in .45acp when they came out in the early 80's. 
They were modeled after the Sig 220/226.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 3, 2011)

My buddy gave me a set of grips his coworker gave him, he has two sets of vz's so he had no use. They had a shiny polyurethane finish on them so I sanded them down to the wood to 400 grit and oil rubbed them. They turned out pretty well I think and totally change the look of the gun. I don't know what kind of wood they are, its hard for me to tell with burl wood.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 4, 2011)

They look like maple. I've had 1911's from the time I was 17. I don't always carry one. But I'll always own one. My favorite is the Combat Commander. I feel it's the best size for power handgun built.

I like to think i'll have one tucked in my waist band when they close the lid....


----------

